# Cincinnati (Anderson Twp) Horse Boarding - Would there be a demand?



## aaron34714 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi All,

We've been considering opening a new full service boarding stable in Anderson Township, which is on the East side of Cincinnati, Ohio. I wanted to put the question out there, to determine what kind of demand there would be for this type of operation. I know that another facility in the area that currently boards horses is being forced to move and are planning to relocate a fair distance from where they are currently. 

I'd appreciate anyone's input/opinion on the viability of a new facility in Anderson to support, what seems to me would be a new demand. The stable we're considering opening would be a little bit different from what exists in the area currently. We would have roughly 15 acres and would offer full service boarding for no more than 8 horses. We plan to offer both an indoor and outdoor riding arena as well as some trails on the property. I appreciate your help!

Thanks, Aaron


----------

